# Thinking of taking a job in Singapore



## mcallister67 (Oct 2, 2013)

I am a single 25 year old male who is considering taking a job in Singapore. The job would include a wage of 8000sgd and my accomodation would be paid for.

I would say I'm a normal 25 year old who enjoys socialising and enjoying myself and having a few drinks and eating out when I can. I also enjoy sports like football and golf and would like to get involved with them as well if possible.

Anyway I don't know if I would want to be moving here for the rest of my life but I think I would like to experience it for 2 or 3 years and save a bit of money if possible and then possibly return to the UK.

I have read about the cost of living in Singapore and the lifestyle but was wondering from people with experience if Singapore could still be the place for me?


----------



## KevinKK (Jan 2, 2013)

I just moved to SGP just 3 days ago and really enjoy this place! Food is good and whether is nice. Your earning is at high end for a 20+ old. You will not live like a King but should be alright.


----------



## hunnicub (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm thinking of taking a job in Singapore as well. Found some good information at <SNIP)


----------



## mcallister67 (Oct 2, 2013)

Cheers for the replies, it's looking like the job might just be an initial 12 month contract and if that's the case then I will definitely be giving it a go!


----------



## bennyjohn (Oct 10, 2013)

It's a nice place to live with a high profile job


----------



## Arun747 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi all,

I see an active discussion going on. I am looking out for job in Singapore in IT field.

Can any one give me a work around as to how I can get an offer - The best ways , do consultants operate there - are they helpful .

Any job sites ? or is there any better way .

Thanks a lot folks any help is much appreciated .

Regards
Arun


----------



## wuiwui (Aug 13, 2013)

Personally, I think UK is better than Singapore.


----------



## Arun747 (Nov 17, 2013)

UK as a country is def better . But the job scene is worst there . I been der for around 3 years . 





wuiwui said:


> Personally, I think UK is better than Singapore.


----------

